# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  ευλογια

## n-i-k-o-s

Η προσβολή από τον ιό της ευλογιάς παρατηρείται συνήθως το καλοκαίρι.
Η ευλογιά μεταδίδεται με την κατάποση ή την εισπνοή του ιού. Επίσης, τον ιό μπορούν να μεταδώσουν όπως είπαμε τα κουνούπια, κάνοντας έτσι συνηθέστερη την έξαρση τους θερινούς μήνες.η μετάδοση γίνεται και με την είσοδο του ιού μέσω μιας προϋπάρχουσας πληγής ή μιας ανοιχτής πληγής. τα εξαρτήματα και ο εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιείται για τη σίτιση των περιστεριών μπορούν επίσης να μεταδώσουν τον ιό. τα συμπτώματα που φαίνονται είναι τα εξής.Ανάπτυξη κονδύλων στα σημεία του σώματος του πουλιού χωρίς πτέρωμα συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ποδιών, του ράμφους, και της περιοχής γύρω από τα μάτια. Οι κόνδυλοι εξελίσσονται σε φλύκταινες που σπάζουν κάνοντας αργότερα κρούστα και μπορεί να μολυνθούν στη συνέχεια από βακτηρίδια ή μύκητες. Στην περίπτωση που προσβληθούν τα μάτια, παρατηρούνται κοκκινισμένα βλέφαρα, ερεθισμός του κερατοειδούς χιτώνα, καταρράκτης και συρρίκνωση του ματιού. Μερικές πληγές μπορεί να είναι πολύ μεγάλες και παραμένουν μέχρι 6 εβδομάδες.άλλα σημάδια είναι η επιπεφυκίτιδα και η ανάπτυξη γκρίζων προς καφετιών πληγών στο εσωτερικό του στόματος, στη γλώσσα, που μπορεί να επεκταθούν μέχρι τον οισοφάγο(αλλά πολύ περιστεραδες μου λένε ότι αυτή είναι άλλη μορφή ευλογιάς). Το πουλί είναι πιθανόν να δυσκολεύεται να φάει και να πιει.όπως σας είπα εμφανίζονται και πληγές γύρο από τα μάτια, προκαλώντας μερικές φορές σοβαρά έλκη στον κερατοειδή και μόνιμη βλάβη στα στο μάτι.τώρα πως μπορούμε να την αντιμετωπίσουμε.να αποφύγουμε την έκθεση των πουλιών στα κουνούπια με τη χρήση σήτας(το βράδυ που είναι όλα μέσα στο κουμάσι)και συχνούς ψεκασμούς στο κουμάσι για να εξαφανίσουμε τα παράσιτα.το εμβόλιο κατά της ευλογιάς που διατίθεται για περιστέρια και να εμβολιαστούν τα υγιή πουλιά.Απομόνωση τα προσβεβλημένα πουλιά από τα υπόλοιπα. Να χρησιμοποιείται ξεχωριστό εξοπλισμό για το τάισμα των άρρωστων περιστεριών.Προστατεύστε τα περιστέρια που έχουν πληγές,γιατί ο ιός της ευλογιάς μπορεί να εισέλθει στο σώμα μέσω  μιας ανοικτής πληγής.πιστεύω να σας κατατόπισα όσο μπορούσα σχετικά με την ευλογιά.

----------


## Antigoni87

Πολύ χρήσιμο, ευχαριστούμε!  ::  

Το πιτσούνι που φιλοξενώ πέρασε και αναρρώνει από μάλλον βαριά μορφή ευλογιάς, καθώς έχει κονδύλους στο πρόσωπο, το λαιμό και το σβέρκο εδώ και 5 εβδομάδες, αρκετούς και σε σημεία με φτέρωμα, και ένας του είχε καλύψει εξ' ολοκλήρου το ένα μάτι. Έπεσε πριν λίγες μέρες το "σπυρί" και αποκαλύφθηκε ένα ταλαιπωρημένο, θολό και μισόκλειστο μάτι, που απορώ πώς δεν είχε καταστραφεί εντελώς αφού είχε φτιαχτεί επάνω του ο όγκος. Με χρήση garamat εδώ και 3 μέρες έχω δει μεγάλη βελτίωση. Έφυγε η θολούρα, άνοιξε πολύ περισσότερο το μάτι και μοιάζει σχεδόν φυσιολογικό, απλώς δεν ξέρω αν βλέπει ή αν τυφλώθηκε.

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο και για τη συμβουλή να πάρω garamat, έκανε ήδη πολύ καλό!

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> Πολύ χρήσιμο, ευχαριστούμε!  
> 
> Το πιτσούνι που φιλοξενώ πέρασε και αναρρώνει από μάλλον βαριά μορφή ευλογιάς, καθώς έχει κονδύλους στο πρόσωπο, το λαιμό και το σβέρκο εδώ και 5 εβδομάδες, αρκετούς και σε σημεία με φτέρωμα, και ένας του είχε καλύψει εξ' ολοκλήρου το ένα μάτι. Έπεσε πριν λίγες μέρες το "σπυρί" και αποκαλύφθηκε ένα ταλαιπωρημένο, θολό και μισόκλειστο μάτι, που απορώ πώς δεν είχε καταστραφεί εντελώς αφού είχε φτιαχτεί επάνω του ο όγκος. Με χρήση garamat εδώ και 3 μέρες έχω δει μεγάλη βελτίωση. Έφυγε η θολούρα, άνοιξε πολύ περισσότερο το μάτι και μοιάζει σχεδόν φυσιολογικό, απλώς δεν ξέρω αν βλέπει ή αν τυφλώθηκε.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Νίκο και για τη συμβουλή να πάρω garamat, έκανε ήδη πολύ καλό!


 αντιγονη ότι και να πω για εσένα λίγο θα είναι.δεν είχες ιδέα από περιστέρια παρόλο αυτά κατάφερες να ταΐσεις  και να βάλεις όλα αυτά που σου είπαμε.και παρόλο που είδα ότι δεν είχε τύχη το περιστέρι και σου είπα ότι δύσκολα θα την γλυτώσει.άλλα εσύ βάλθηκες να με διαψεύσεις και κατάφερες να το κρατήσεις στην ζωή.και όχι μόνο.καταφερνεις να το αναρρώσεις πλήρες σιγά,σιγά.και να μας τρελάνεις όλους εδώ στο φόρουμ.δεν έχω τίποτα να πω απλός σε κάτι τέτοιους ανθρώπους βγάζω το   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τι θα γίνει μετά με το πουλάκι θα το αφήσεις ελεύθερο;Και αν ναι θα βρει άλλα να κάνει κοπάδι;  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> Τι θα γίνει μετά με το πουλάκι θα το αφήσεις ελεύθερο;Και αν ναι θα βρει άλλα να κάνει κοπάδι;


 αυτή είναι καλή ερώτηση.θα μάθει μετά το μέρος το περιστέρι και αν το έχει στο μπαλκόνι το βλέπω να μην φευγη από εκεί.καλή ευκαιρία αντιγονη να βάλεις περιστέρια.

----------


## Antigoni87

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο για τα καλά σου λόγια, ειλικρινά με τιμάς που τα λες αυτά!  ::   Αλλά πρέπει να πω ότι χωρίς τη βοήθεια του φίλου μου αλλά κυρίως τη δική σου για το περιστέρι αυτό αλλά και γενικότερα τις πληροφορίες σου, δε θα τα είχε καταφέρει!! Να είσαι καλά λοιπόν και ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για κάθε άμεση απάντηση και βοήθεια που έδωσες!!  ::   ::   ::  

Αν και εκτός θέματος (μετά συνεχίζουμε στο άρθρο σου για την ευλογιά γιατί ξέφυγα με το πιτσούνι  ::  ), θα το απελευθερώσουμε στο άλσος της περιοχής που έχει περιστέρια και γενικά είναι καλό σημείο, 7-8 λεπτά απόσταση, αλλά αν τυχόν μας ακολουθήσει και δεν κάτσει εκεί με τους ομοίους του, θα είναι ευπρόσδεκτο στο μπαλκόνι! Αλλά δε θα γίνει και οικόσιτο, γεννήθηκε ελεύθερο και έτσι θα συνεχίσει  :winky:  

Και πάλι με τιμάς με τα λόγια σου και σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια τόσο καιρό! Ας μη χαλάω άλλο το θέμα της ευλογιάς "fullyhappy"

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδώ σας δείχνω τα συμπτώματα της ευλογιά.

----------


## Antigoni87

Λίγες ακόμη φωτό με συμπτώματα ευλογιάς και την εξέλιξή τους (το μάτι πριν καλυφθεί από τους 2 κονδύλους, έπειτα καλυμμένο και τέλος αφού έχουν αποκολληθεί).

----------

